# when does the linea negra show up?



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I've forgotten when you usually start noticing a linea negra during pregnancy. I had one with both my previous pgs. I thought I had some darkening by this stage before - I'm 22 weeks.

Might I miss out on it this time or does the pigment usually start darkening later?


----------



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

I ALWAYS had a linea negra since I was a little girl. It got darker for me in my 16th week.


----------



## rainbowfairymomma (Mar 31, 2004)

I never got one. How come? Am I just missing out? :LOL


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I never got one. It looked weird on some of my girlfriends.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

My mom never got one and I don't think I will either- no sign of one so far (23 weeks). I am pretty fair skinned- maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Never had one with dd and nothing so far this time. A nurse-friend of mine was telling me that apparently we all have a line there anyway - the linea blanca - but since it's, well, white/light, most people don't notice it. (I'd be v. interested to know how this plays out on darker skin tones, but as I'm v. fair, I can't tell if she's right or not!) The idea is that some people's linea blanca will become a linea ***** in response to pregnancy hormones, but others won't, and others simply don't have enough pigment. I think I'm in the latter category...


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

I had one with my son.. dont remember exactly when it started.. somewhere after the 5th month though.. cause I remember wearing a bikini & not looking pg at all at 5 months

then didnt get one with my daughter

Im very pale


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Mine didn't show up in this pregnancy until about 28 weeks, and it is more faint this time than in previous pregnancies.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I had VERY faint lines after 30ish weeks... only I noticed really...


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm another pale mama who never got one.


----------



## newmomma2005 (Oct 16, 2004)

I am 25 weeks and I have one only you can only see it when you look at me straight on from a few feet away or I can see it on myself in the mirror in the bathroom, but I can't see it when I just look down! I have had it for about 3 or 4 weeks. It is getting darker though, this is my first pregnancy so I have nothing to compare to.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I had one with my first, around 28-30 weeks. I haven't gotten one with the previous two...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

mine showed up by 12 weeks.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I never got one with DS. I did get one with DD, but don't remember when. I don'thave one yet this time.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

I had one with first pregnancy and not this time, I'm 23 weeks and nothing's showed up yet...which is a good thing because my last one wasn't very centered


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I am 29 weeks and my belly button is starting to darken a little, with a slight darkening now extending maybe 1" below my navel. I'm very fair though, and never tan well, and I think this has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Dodgemomma (Sep 10, 2004)

I only recently started to show and I am 38.5weeks so sometimes it takes a bit. Just like stretch marks...my friend did not get any on her tummy until she actually went into labour..weird eh?


----------



## mommyto2 (Nov 16, 2004)

I didn't get the line with my first or this time either & I am Italian with olive skin, not fair at all... Stretch marks from my daughter are very obvious (my daughter asks me why I have so many lines on my belly.)

She thinks the baby will come out my belly button. Gonna have to educate her with the date getting close. Having a homebirth. Can't imagine sending her somewhere else, as has been suggested by friends. This is her baby too.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have olive toned skin too ... but I'm not Italian. I do not know where it comes from







I have the line already but... like someone else who previously posted I have always had it since I was born. I cannot remember not having a line. I haven't noticed it getting any darker. I am 18+ weeks.


----------

